# My 7.6 gal. NPT!



## Coconutboy (Apr 13, 2007)

Okay... so originally this tank started as a "Hi-Tech"... DIY CO2, DIY canister filter, Ferts, heater, etc etc etc. But after a year of neglect (as we all tend to get... busy) It gradually evolved into a NPT.
No filter
No heater
No more nasty yeast-CO2 grossnessnessness

I do have to say... WAY better. I don't think I've done a water change in at least 8 months... (with the occasional "top-off" here and there)

Current Tank Stats:
Flourite Substrate
3-4 WPG for 11 hours (Some say too much... but I've had positive results for over a year now... so bleh)
Mini-Aqua Powerhead
7.6 gal rimless (bought for $17.65! Woot. LFS's FTW!)

Currently stocked:

Fish
5 Danios
1 Betta 
2 ottos
2 Corys
1 (left over from previous tanks) Tough-ass feeder guppy.

Plants
Anubias nana 'petite'
Anubias barteri var.'Gold'
Microsorum pteropus 'Windelov'
Bacopa monnieri ( I think. Its in the back left corner. Collected it from the southern end of the Colorado river. If anyone can give me a positive ID It'd be much appreciated)
Hygro. difformis 
Azolla (hard to see but its there)
Hydrocotyle leucocephala (Floating. Yet to be planted.)
Soleirolia soleirolii (Testing aquatic capabilities... so far so good)

Pictures? ( Apologize ahead of time for the shat photo quality)









Cory (sp. Tri) cuuuuutteee









Panda Cory kick'n back on an anubia.









Mr. Betta won't slow down for the shot =[









Also. Any ideas on foreground plants?
I tried HC but it seems to just die on me =/
I was thinking maybe eleocharis.. or glosso.
Dunno yet =p


----------



## mudboots (Jun 24, 2009)

For foreground, Marsilea might work for your tank, or there's also an Eleocharis that davemonkey has that grows pretty dense and relatively fast. I don't know the species.


----------



## Jark (Feb 6, 2010)

Lilaeopsis mauritius is suppost to be undemanding. I have some in my 55g. I dry started it and it took quite a wile to get going, but once flooded it seems to grow much better.


----------



## Coconutboy (Apr 13, 2007)

Jark said:


> Lilaeopsis mauritius is suppost to be undemanding. I have some in my 55g. I dry started it and it took quite a wile to get going, but once flooded it seems to grow much better.


Hmmm
I googled Images Lilaeopsis mauritius...
And it looks somewhat large :/
In a 7.6 gal do you think it'll be overpowering?


----------



## Coconutboy (Apr 13, 2007)

mudboots said:


> For foreground, Marsilea might work for your tank, or there's also an Eleocharis that davemonkey has that grows pretty dense and relatively fast. I don't know the species.


I forgot about Marsilea!
They actually had M. minuta at walmart for 2.99... and it took every bit of strength no to buy it due to its... infested status... (Beard algae, BGA, Cladophora...You name it... and it was there)

Definitely think I dodged a bullet there though.
:brick:
I need a QT

Davemonkey... 
I've stalked these forums for quite sometime now. Isn't he your brother... or something?
Thanks for the advice.


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

No problem. Marselia minuta is incredibly resistant to the bleach treatment. Put it in 5% bleach (50cc of bleach in 1000 cc of water) for five minutes and all the algae will be killed and the marselia won't be touched!


----------



## Coconutboy (Apr 13, 2007)

HeyPK said:


> No problem. Marselia minuta is incredibly resistant to the bleach treatment. Put it in 5% bleach (50cc of bleach in 1000 cc of water) for five minutes and all the algae will be killed and the marselia won't be touched!


Yeah... but I just figured it wasn't worth the risk.
The plant was COVERED in bga and cladophora.
I really didn't want to take chances. xD


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

Doesn't matter with Marselia. Many other aquarium plants are sensitive enough to the bleach that there is a risk of killing the plant with a treatment long enough to kill all the algae. But this is not the case with Marselia. The amount of algae attached doesn't matter. Leave the Marselia in the bleach for 10 minutes if you are worried and it will still come out untouched. The most resistant alga to the bleach treatment is Cladophora, and four minutes is long enough to kill all of it in my experience. Black beard algae is quite sensitive to the bleach treatment. I have never had an occurrence of black beard in my tanks.


----------



## Coconutboy (Apr 13, 2007)

HeyPK said:


> Doesn't matter with Marselia. Many other aquarium plants are sensitive enough to the bleach that there is a risk of killing the plant with a treatment long enough to kill all the algae. But this is not the case with Marselia. The amount of algae attached doesn't matter. Leave the Marselia in the bleach for 10 minutes if you are worried and it will still come out untouched. The most resistant alga to the bleach treatment is Cladophora, and four minutes is long enough to kill all of it in my experience. Black beard algae is quite sensitive to the bleach treatment. I have never had an occurrence of black beard in my tanks.


What bleach to water ratio do you use? =o


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

5% liquid bleach, 95% water. For example, 50 milliliters of bleach plus 950 milliliters of water.


----------



## Jeffww (May 25, 2010)

M. Minuta is great. Like HeyPK said, it's very resistant to everything. It survived a 2minute peroxide dip and came out unscathed. It grows slowly though. I get 2-3 new nodes every month.


----------



## Coconutboy (Apr 13, 2007)

I went back to walmart..
but all that was left was an empty pot where the plant used to be =[
I find it Ironic that 5 of my LFS only have anubias and
javas... while WALMART of all places carries 
M.minuta, Crypts, Ludwigia, etc.


----------

